# This has got to be one of the funniest I have ever seem!!!!



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

hahah wow


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That is weird. I am glad my dog does not pee like that.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL, he's making pee grafitti! XD


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I let my husband watch it and while he was laughing he was making the heart monitor sound LOL!!! After he was done with the curb he made the flatline sound LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It does look like a cardiac monitor LOL!!!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Holy Cow!! Where was he keeping all that pee!?? Never seen anything like it! P4p is right. It looks like a heart monitor that flat lined.
_


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA.... Now that is something you don't see everyday...:bounce:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, that wee dog has a big bladder


----------

